

Returning to Facebook after living off the grid - kmerlini
http://sophmoric.tumblr.com/post/69075741968/my-return-to-the-dark-side-facebook

======
lizlemon
Nice post. I would be the same...don't want to be there, but I am because it
makes some social aspects a little better. And I think FB is very clever at
detecting that a lot of people don't want to be on it...but are, just because
all of their friends are there. They have all of these algorithms to ensure
you only see so many posts from only people of interest.

Whatsapp is a great substitute for groups chats though. I would highly
recommend it. It lessens the dependency for FB.

